# Ada da .. gnat gnat:D



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Septembre 2001)

Y a t'il quelqu'un dans les parages qui pourrait m'indiquer ou télécharger GNAT ... un compilateur ADA95 pour PowerMac ? J'ai déjà attaqué la théorie de ce langage grace a l'excellent livre "programmer en ADA95" de John Barnes ... mais impossible de trouver GNAT pour mettre en pratique, ce qui n'est pas le top, surtout que cette année a la Fac nous étudions ce langage. Le seul autre compilateur ADA95 pour Mac c'est Codebuilder de Tenon Software ... mais j'ai pas les 99$ nécessaire a son achat en license academic ... et j'ai aucune envie de me taper VPC pour faire tourner un compilateur Win9x ... Merci d'avance à toute personne pouvant m'aider (ah si les dev tools d'OSX connaissaient ADA ... le pied !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











)


----------



## SuperCed (17 Septembre 2001)

http://www.versiontracker.com/ 
fais une recherche a gNat, ca peut marcher...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Septembre 2001)

Euh juste comme ca SuperCed, il a précisé qu'il avait recherché et trouvé nul part. Donc déjà versiontracker, il a déjà du essayé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ensuite, tu aurait pu faire la recherche pour dire si effectivement il trouver quelque chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, si tu cherches gnat sous MacOSX, oui tu trouveras quelque chose, mais c'est une intercafe pour configurer le router de MacOsx


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Septembre 2001)

Euh juste comme ca SuperCed, il a précisé qu'il avait recherché et trouvé nul part. Donc déjà versiontracker, il a déjà du essayé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ensuite, tu aurait pu faire la recherche pour dire si effectivement il trouver quelque chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, si tu cherches gnat sous MacOSX, oui tu trouveras quelque chose, mais c'est une intercafe pour configurer le router de MacOsx


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2001)

J'ai essayé http://www.adapower.com/lab/macos/  mais effectivement, le site FTP ne marche pas.

Achète le CD ROM Walnut.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2001)

Coté lecture, je te conseille "Méthodes de génie logiciel avec Ada95", très bon bouquin de Jean-Pierre Rosen (ENST).


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Septembre 2001)

Je suis un fou alors j'ai dl tout ca ... on verra bien si ca compile ... merci Gwen ... pis sinon me reste plus qu'a me trouver un petit boulot ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Septembre 2001)

Il y a aussi ça, peut-être... Il semble y avoir des versions Unix...


----------



## Gwenhiver (19 Septembre 2001)

Si tu es bien motivé, il y a ça. Mais je ne suis même pas sûr que ça compile sous X...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Septembre 2001)

Y a un moyen d'ouvrir les fichier rpm sous OSX ?
Je sens que je vais etre bon pour reinstaller Linux moa ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Tycho (8 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

voilà où tu pourras télécharger tout ce qu'il te faut pour programmer en ADA avec OS X :

http://www.adapower.net/macos/

a+

bon amusement

Tycho


----------



## skylight (16 Novembre 2004)

sinon telecharge xcode....​


----------

